
What Makes Web Sites Credible? A Report on a Large Quantitative Study - mshafrir
http://captology.stanford.edu/pdf/p61-fogg.pdf
======
onreact-com
Webcredibility.org seems to be down for a year but make sure to check out the
archive.org version of their guidelines:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=841711>

~~~
jwesley
According their findings having an unavailable website is seriously damaging
their credibility.

------
lecha
A paper from 8 years ago? Seriously?

~~~
TrevorJ
You do yourself a grave disservice if you discard information out of hand
simply because it isn't new or part of the latest fad.

Yes. Technology changes quickly, it is true but the principles of
communication do not because humans and human wiring don't change nearly as
fast as technology does. Newer =/= better.

~~~
lecha
Maybe my reaction was too brief for some, allow me re-phrase:

Web design is a fast-moving field and the topic of credibility and
communication of web sites remains key. In this context, I question the 8 year
old research as being the best valuable we can get. A lot of work is done in
this area and our collective attention is better directed to state of the art.

It would be great to have a more up-to-date version of this research.
Unfortunately it isn't on <http://www.webcredibility.org/> \-- the site
referred in the paper.

<http://www.useit.com/> is a good resource and they are others.

